# Eye Operation :: Bausch & Lomb Zyoptix, LASIK Technology



## jiteshbhimani (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Friends,
I wanted to know whether eye operation is advisable?
It is a Bausch & Lomb Laser Center and they guarantee freedom from Spectacles.

If any one of you or any of ur relatives have gone through this operation then kindly let me 

know the result.


----------



## digiFriend (Jun 26, 2006)

say 100 % no for laser or lasik eye operation. i meet 3 person who had got done this type of operation. 2 of them got back there number, while one person got double the number, he had before operation .( all this with in two years of operation). other problems after laser eye surgery were bonus.  there was article of laser operation in "The times of india" referring AIIMS report , which shows very high rate of problems after laser eye operation.

don't count by brand name also. recently in usa, Bausch and Lomb has to recall "Renu" multiplus  lense cleaning solution from market because more than 150 people in usa has got eye infection . they have become blind, and primilary investion show they all were using "Renu" lense cleaning solution. Bausch and Lomb has recall "Renu" from many country after that, but in India till date there is no recall.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 26, 2006)

My dad had got the LASIK operation done about 7 years ago and he dosen't have the slightest trace of myopia anymore. On the other hand people have complained of post-operative issues with LASIK.
Fact is that LASIK is a specialised procedure and needs to be done by a skilled person or the vision won't improve. If you can find a reliable place to get it done, good for you otherwise don't go ahead with it.


----------



## nil_3 (Jun 26, 2006)

Another thing to remember before going surgery is that do it if your power fully stabilises(i.e. there is no abrupt increase/change in power for the lastfew years).


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jun 28, 2006)

Thankx yaar.
I appreciate your suggestions.
I will visit the place and let you guys inform about it.


----------

